

Will Higgs boson find spell doom for universe? - KenL
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/02/19/higgs-boson-particle-may-spell-doom-for-universe/

======
lttlrck
'Many tens of billions of years from now there'll be a catastrophe.'

Wow.

